# Halloween Horrors (A&M)?



## oogieboogie (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry if this has already been asked elsewhere, but I have been trying to find a good LP rip for a long time from the A&M LP "Halloween Horrors/The Story of Halloween Horror". I know it was released years ago on cd, but it is no longer available. If anybody happens to have the cd, a cd rip would be even better. I've found some rips elsewhere in the past, but they were pretty poor quality (128 kbps mp3, lots & lots of scratches). Does anybody here have this one?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here you go.
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Halloween HorrorsThe Story of Halloween Horror.zip


----------



## oogieboogie (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for the link. Sounds very good - I wonder what the source was? Much appreciated!


----------

